# newly painted addition



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Just added the fourth loco to the North Cascades roster. Started as a Santa Fe NW2....changed the slope in the hood to match the SWs 










Once ready a spray painted it all Navy Blue and then added the decals to make it the fourth on the roster of the NC




















Runs well and now fits into my railroad better. Now on to my Union Pacific SD40-2 which will become WCX (West Coast Leasing) no painting this time...just a change of some decals ....giving myself a break before the GP30 change over to NC.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

A sharp looking loco Garry. You made a creditable job and the color and decals are great.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice paint scheme. great job. Later RJD


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

That looks outstanding Garry... Very good job!!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Garry. Like the paint scheme


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd add a couple more shots for comparison of engine size. Never really thought how much larger the SD40-2 was until they were together.



















The little switcher looks a bit out of place behind the bigger road diesel.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks great Garry, i like


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Garry... size isn't everything.. or so I have been told....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Pufftmd on 05 Jul 2009 10:47 AM 
Garry... size isn't everything.. or so I have been told.... 
Who told you that...







HE HE HE


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything is looking good!!!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. It is always good to see someone come up with their own railroad name, and carry the theme through all your rolling stock.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

+Fine looking switcher you got there Garry. 

Randy


----------

